# PADI Seminar



## markhsaltz (Aug 2, 2010)

Ok..PADI's Jon **** will be at Dive Pros on Thursday, Feb. 9th at 6:30 pm..If you are a Dive Professional (DM, AI, or Instructor) from any other organizations you should come by. If for no other reason than to schmooze and make new friends..While Jon is PADI , Dive Pros is Regional Director for NAUI..Good divers are always learning and part of learning is keeping an open mind. Jim & Fritz, I'd love to see you there..Oh yea...did I mention free pizza???


----------



## markhsaltz (Aug 2, 2010)

ooops..Add Dive Pros owner Kevin Freeland...sorry..CRS disease...


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Free pizza!!! 
Wish I was a dive professional, I need to get with you and continue my education.


----------

